# Mode door lever replacement



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

No air from vents!
Wont kick into Defrost 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Kollyn_22 (Jan 3, 2021)

Anyone else have some tips?


----------

